# Einfaches Netzwerk klappt net :(



## netzwerkler (9. August 2002)

Hallo,
ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar:
Ich will einen Yakumo-Desktop-PC mit eingebauter Netzwerkkarte und einen Siemens-Laptop mit PCMCIA-Netzwerkkarte vernetzen.
Ich verwende das richtige Kabel (RJ 45, Cross-Over), das auch funktioniert. Die Datei- und Druckfreigabe ist installiert, die Häkchen sind auch gemacht. Auf jedem PC gibt es freigegebene Ordner.
Es sind sämtliche relevanten Protokolle installiert (TCP/IP, ...).
Das Problem tritt immer auf, egal ob ich feste IPs vergebe oder nicht.
Das Problem ist folgendes:
Der PC, der sich zuerst am Netzwerk anmeldet (den ich also zuerst einschalte), findet sich und den anderen PC (mit richtigem Namen und Beschreibung!) in der Netzwerkumgebung. Leider kann man nicht auf den anderen PC zugreifen - da kommt eine Fehlermeldung (wenn ich auf den Namen des verbundenen PCs klicke).
Der PC, der als zweiter eingeschaltet wird, findet nach kurzer Suchphase nicht mal sich selbst im Netzwerk, die Netzwerkumgebung zeigt nur "Gesamtes Netzwerk".
Den Laptop kann ich problemlos mit einem anderen Laptop vernetzen, an dem liegt's also nicht. Den Yakumo-PC mit eingebauter Netzwerkkarte (wird als Realtek installiert und zeigt keine Fehler im Gerätemanager) kann ich auch nicht mit einem anderen Laptop vernetzen - es tritt exakt das gleiche Problem auf.
Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## netzwerkler (9. August 2002)

*Zusatz*

Übrigens: Ping in der Dos-Eingabeaufforderung klappt auch nicht - in keiner Richtung.
Schon mal Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Dunsti (9. August 2002)

das Problem unter Win ist bekannt, aber leider weiß ich auch nicht mehr genau, wie es zu beheben ist, aber ich glaube, es hat was mit der Datei "hosts" (ohne Endung) zu tun. Wenn dort alle Rechner mit ihren IP-Adressen eingetragen sind sollte es funzen.

kannst ja mal probieren 

PS: die Datei ist bei versch. Win-Versionen auch in verschiedenen Ordnern. Einfach mal danach suchen. 


Dunsti


----------



## melmager (9. August 2002)

protokoll netbios istalliert?
beide pcs unterschiedliche netzwerknamen und gleiche arbeitsgruppe?


----------



## Nanaki (11. August 2002)

welche ipadressen und welche subnetmask sind eingetragen?


----------



## netzwerkler (11. August 2002)

*ip und subnet mask*

hallo,
vielen dank für die bisherigen antworten!
ich kann momentan leider nichts ausprobieren, da die pcs nicht bei mir zu hause stehen. sagen kann ich aber: netbios ist höchstwahrscheinlich (da müsste ich mich schon sehr täuschen) auf beiden pcs installiert, arbeitsgruppe ist bei beiden "Netzwerk", beide haben verschiedene namen ("Yakumo" & "Lifebook").
subnet mask ist bei beiden 255.255.255.0, die ip des desktop-pcs von yakumo ist 192.168.0.1, die ip des siemens-lifebook-notebooks ist 192.168.0.2
da müsste doch soweit alles stimmen.
ich wäre dankbar, wenn vielleicht nochmal jemand ein paar anregungen geben könnte, was man noch versuchen kann ;-)


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

hab grade gelesen, daß der Ping net geht .... leuchtet denn überhaupt die Link-LED an den Netzwerkkarten? ansonsten ist vielleicht das Kabel defekt !?

Ansonsten probier auf alle Fälle erstmal den Ping hinzubekommen. Wenn der net geht isses eigentlich immer was Grundlegendes!!!


Dunsti


----------



## netzwerkler (12. August 2002)

*ping geht nicht*

danke nochmal für die reaktion.
der ping geht nicht, das kabel ist allerdings definitiv voll in ordnung. ich kann man diesem kabel (es ist ein cross-over) zwei andere pcs problemlos vernetzen.
am kabel liegt's also auf gar keinen fall.
kann es denn an der netzwerkkarte in dem yakumo, den ich ja mit keinem anderen pc bzw. notebook vernetzen kann, liegen?
ich hab' schon mal irgendwas gehört von problemen mit plug&play-karten, bei denen plug&play irgendwie entweder aktiviert oder deaktiviert werden muss. leider weiß ich nix genau, deshalb such' ich ja hier nach hilfe 
die netzwerkkarte zeigt jedenfalls keine fehler im geräte-manager.
danke für eure bemühungen!


----------



## Dunsti (12. August 2002)

wie gesagt: an den Netzwerkkarten sind normalerweise LED's, die eine funktionierende Verbindung anzeigen (meist neben dem Stecker)

evtl. hast Du auch bei beiden Karten die falsche Geschwindigkeit eingestellt (bei dem einen 10, bei dem anderen 100 ???)


Dunsti


----------



## galdasc (12. August 2002)

*senf dazu*

@dunsti: mit verschiedenen geschwindigkeiten hatte ich bis jetzt (komischerweise!?!) keine probleme. n kumpel von mir hat sich mal auf ner LAN mit ner 10 MBit karte in ein nur 100 MBit hub gesteckt und konnte mit uns spielen und von uns saugen etc...

sollte man aber denk ich lieber vermeiden^^

-/cu\-


----------



## Virtual Freak (12. August 2002)

*die sppeds müssen schon stimmen*

na da muss man schon gucken das in nem peer to peer (also 2 pc direkt) die speed einstellungen auch gleich sind  da da kein hub oder switch dazwischen liegt der die geschwindikeiten ausgleicht..

am besten du stellst mal beide netzkarten auf auto/auto (speed/duplex) um zu testen...wenn das dann geht würd ich aber trozdem die karten manuell auf 100/Full Duplex forcen um möglichst viel geschwindikeit aus dem kabel zu quetschen...da die auto einstellungen nicht immer das optimale wählen ..aber aufjedenfall mitteienander kommunizieren,...

probier das mal..und dann das pingen...

greetz VF


----------

